# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  अकीदत के फूल

## komal sharma

दोस्तों यह सूत्र मेरी और से से अकीदत के फूल है आपको पसंद आये तो दो शब्दों से जरुर इस सूत्र को नवाजें आपके दो शब्दों के इंतज़ार में आपकी दोस्त कोमल शर्मा .............................

----------


## komal sharma

दोस्तों सबसे पहले ..............

----------


## amol05

*पहले फूल तो दिखाये तभी तो तारीफ पाये .........*

----------


## amol05

*२ शब्द ............

आपके लिए*

----------


## komal sharma

उसके बाद .................

----------


## komal sharma

मरता है मुसलमान मोहम्मद के नाम पर 
कुर्बान मेरी जान मोहम्मद के नाम पर

----------


## komal sharma

मरता है मुसलमान मोहम्मद के नाम पर 
कुर्बान मेरी जान मोहम्मद के नाम पर

----------


## komal sharma

कह के बिस्मिल्ला हे रहमानो रहीम सर झुकाते है
 तेरे दरबार में हम तो खादिम है तेरी सरकार के

----------


## komal sharma

तू जो चाहे जल्द अभी हो सूरज आफ़ताब 
जिसको चाहे उसको दे तू बेहिसाब

----------


## komal sharma

नेक है और कौन  बद इन्सान है 
इसकी तो बस तुझको ही पहचान है

----------


## komal sharma

हमको दिखला नेकियों का रास्ता 
तुझको है अपने नबी का वास्ता

----------


## komal sharma

> *२ शब्द ............
> 
> आपके लिए*


और आपके लिए ................

----------


## komal sharma

सारे जहाँ से अच्छा हिन्दुस्तां हमारा 
हम बुलबुले है इसकी ये गुलिस्ता हमारा

----------


## komal sharma

अकीदत के फूल................

----------


## komal sharma

अकीदत के फूल ..................

----------


## komal sharma

अकीदत के फूल ..................

----------


## komal sharma

अकीदत के फूल ..................

----------


## komal sharma

...................................

----------


## komal sharma

अकीदत के फूल ..................

----------


## sangita_sharma

मंच पर बच्चो के चित्र ना लगाये कोमल जी

----------


## komal sharma

अकीदत के फूल ..................

----------


## komal sharma

अकीदत के फूल ..................

----------


## komal sharma

अकीदत के फूल ..................

----------


## komal sharma

अकीदत के फूल ..................

----------


## satyendra85

धन्यवाद् कोमल जी आपके फूल हमें पसंद ए !  साहिल शराब पिने मस्जिद में बैठ कर !    या  फिर वो जगह बता जहा खुदा नहीं ?

----------


## satyendra85

है पेड़ की जड़ तो एक वो ही ( जिसे लोग भगवन,हुदा जीसस, मोहम्मद, पीर, पैगम्बर ) चाहे जो कहे ! हर मजहब डाली डाली है !

----------


## komal sharma

> धन्यवाद् कोमल जी आपके फूल हमें पसंद ए !  साहिल शराब पिने मस्जिद में बैठ कर !    या  फिर वो जगह बता जहा खुदा नहीं ?


..............................................

----------


## komal sharma

मेरे सभी सूत्र आपके दो शब्दों के बिना बेनूर है /
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/sear...archid=1714854

----------


## komal sharma

मेरे सभी सूत्र यहाँ देखें ...........................

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/search.php?searchid=1719131

----------


## komal sharma

अपने विचार दें दो शब्द जरूर लिखें दोस्त .................

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी अकीदत के फूल ..................
आपको यह सूत्र कैसा लगा अपने ख़यालात जाहिर करें

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी अकीदत के फूल ..................
आपको यह सूत्र कैसा लगा अपने ख़यालात जाहिर करें

----------


## komal sharma

मेरी अकीदत के फूल ..................
आपको यह सूत्र कैसा लगा अपने ख़यालात जाहिर करें

----------


## Badtameez

मन को शान्ति प्रदान करने वाले चित्र हैं।

----------


## komal sharma

रेस्पोंस मिलने के कारण सूत्र बंद नहीं कर रही हूँ ..............

----------


## love birds

धन्यवाद कोमल जी जो अपने हुमे इस लायक समझा आपका सूत्र काफी अच्छा है मगर आपको इनाम नहीं दे सकते क्योकि खतम हो चुके है

----------


## komal sharma

................................

----------


## komal sharma

.....................................

----------


## komal sharma

...........................

----------


## Badtameez

> .....................................


ये बुलन्द दरवाजा है। इसी महीने की तीन तारीख को मैं यहाँ गया था।

----------


## komal sharma

..............................

----------


## komal sharma

...........................

----------


## komal sharma

.................................

----------


## komal sharma

........................

----------


## komal sharma

.......................

----------


## komal sharma

.........................

----------


## komal sharma

..............................

----------


## komal sharma

................................

----------


## komal sharma

.............................

----------


## komal sharma

.................................

----------


## komal sharma

> मन को शान्ति प्रदान करने वाले चित्र हैं।


आप मेरे सूत्र पर आये और अपना कीमती योगदान दिया एवं अपने विचार लिखे इसके लिए ............

----------


## komal sharma

........................................

----------


## komal sharma

> है पेड़ की जड़ तो एक वो ही ( जिसे लोग भगवन,हुदा जीसस, मोहम्मद, पीर, पैगम्बर ) चाहे जो कहे ! हर मजहब डाली डाली है !


आपने सूत्र में अपने विचार लिखे अच्छा लगा आगे भी आते रहें

----------


## komal sharma

> धन्यवाद कोमल जी जो अपने हुमे इस लायक समझा आपका सूत्र काफी अच्छा है मगर आपको इनाम नहीं दे सकते क्योकि खतम हो चुके है


आप मेरे सूत्र पर आये मेरे लिए यह भी कुछ कम नहीं है दोस्त

----------


## komal sharma

.......................................

----------


## komal sharma

.................................

----------


## arvind300

एक और बढ़िया सूत्र !
वाकई कोमल जी आपका जवाब नहीं है !

----------


## komal sharma

[QUOTE=arvind300;948883]एक और बढ़िया सूत्र !
वाकई कोमल जी आपका जवाब नहीं है !
 
तारीफ के लिए शुक्रिया दोस्त सब आपकी दुवाओं का असर है

----------


## komal sharma

............................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

कोमल निःसन्देह यह   बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है .
पर सच में इस समय मेरे पास इस सूत्र से सम्बन्धित 
कोई चित्र नही है जिसका मुझे हार्दिक खेद है.

----------


## komal sharma

> कोमल निःसन्देह यह   बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है .
> पर सच में इस समय मेरे पास इस सूत्र से सम्बन्धित 
> कोई चित्र नही है जिसका मुझे हार्दिक खेद है.


दीदी आपने अपना बहुमूल्य वक्त सूत्र पर दिया और अपनी कीमती राय दी इसके लिए

----------


## Parm82

सुनीता जी... एक c('''') गरमा गर्म चाय आप के लिए.... चोपाल पर आ जाइये

----------


## Parm82

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है कोमल जी... शुभकामनाये

----------


## sunitasa

कोमल बहिन बहुत ही सुन्दर प्रस्तुति है आपकी ! किसी भी मनुष्य का सबसे पहला  आगमन इस संसार में भगवन के द्वारा ही होता है ! जो , नर्स, डाक्टर या dai   माँ  होता है उस समय जब शिशु जन्म लेता है तो वो ही पहला गुरु होता है उस  समय न तो हम उनका धर्म देखते है न ही इमां सच्च्ची में ये ही अकीदत के मोती  है ! अकीदत का अर्थ है किसी भी जिव का कोई हक़ न हो ! भगवन पर हमारा हक़  नहीं है , अल्लाह पर किसी का हक़ नहीं है < जीसस को कोई भी इसी भाई केवल  खुद का नहीं कह सकता है ये सब सरे इंसानों के लिए है इसी लिए इनको जो की  पेड़ का ताना है न की डाली इसी ताने को हम अकीदत के फूल कह सकते है ! इस  सम्बन्ध में मेरे पास कुछ फोटो मिल सकता है पर यहाँ पोस्ट करना मुझे नहीं  आता है यदि कोमल बहिन जरा मेरी सहायता करे तो में फोटो भी पोस्ट कर सकती हु

----------


## Parm82

सही कहा... बिलकुल सही आपने सुनीता जी... उम्मीद है आप और कोमल की तरफ से आगे भी अच्छा और सुंदर सूत्र देखने को मिलेगा

----------


## komal sharma

> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है कोमल जी... शुभकामनाये


....................................

----------


## komal sharma

> कोमल बहिन बहुत ही सुन्दर प्रस्तुति है आपकी ! किसी भी मनुष्य का सबसे पहला  आगमन इस संसार में भगवन के द्वारा ही होता है ! जो , नर्स, डाक्टर या dai   माँ  होता है उस समय जब शिशु जन्म लेता है तो वो ही पहला गुरु होता है उस  समय न तो हम उनका धर्म देखते है न ही इमां सच्च्ची में ये ही अकीदत के मोती  है ! अकीदत का अर्थ है किसी भी जिव का कोई हक़ न हो ! भगवन पर हमारा हक़  नहीं है , अल्लाह पर किसी का हक़ नहीं है < जीसस को कोई भी इसी भाई केवल  खुद का नहीं कह सकता है ये सब सरे इंसानों के लिए है इसी लिए इनको जो की  पेड़ का ताना है न की डाली इसी ताने को हम अकीदत के फूल कह सकते है ! इस  सम्बन्ध में मेरे पास कुछ फोटो मिल सकता है पर यहाँ पोस्ट करना मुझे नहीं  आता है यदि कोमल बहिन जरा मेरी सहायता करे तो में फोटो भी पोस्ट कर सकती हु


अच्छे ख़यालात है.दोस्त आपका शुक्रिया.सूत्र पर आपका इस्तकबाल है

----------


## komal sharma

...................................

----------


## komal sharma

..................................

----------


## komal sharma

........................................

----------


## komal sharma

.............................

----------


## komal sharma

........................................

----------


## komal sharma

.......................................

----------


## komal sharma

............................................

----------


## komal sharma

...................................

----------


## komal sharma

.................................

----------


## komal sharma

............................

----------


## komal sharma

......................................

----------


## komal sharma

....................................

----------


## komal sharma

.................................

----------


## Jayeshh

कोमल जी... बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है... पहली बार सामान्य विभाग में आया हूँ.... 
सूत्र के लायक सामग्री मिलने पर जरुर सहयोग देंगे....

----------


## MALLIKA

बढ़िया सूत्र !
 सूत्र धार को मेरे तरफ से बधाई !

सूत्र लायक मेरे पास कोई भी सामग्री न होने का मुझे दुःख है !
परन्तु जल्द ही मैं इस सूत्र लायक कुछ सामग्री के साथ इस सूत्र पर फिर आउंगी !

----------


## komal sharma

> कोमल जी... बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है... पहली बार सामान्य विभाग में आया हूँ.... 
> सूत्र के लायक सामग्री मिलने पर जरुर सहयोग देंगे....


अपना कीमती वक्त सूत्र पर देने के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## komal sharma

> बढ़िया सूत्र !
>  सूत्र धार को मेरे तरफ से बधाई !
> 
> सूत्र लायक मेरे पास कोई भी सामग्री न होने का मुझे दुःख है !
> परन्तु जल्द ही मैं इस सूत्र लायक कुछ सामग्री के साथ इस सूत्र पर फिर आउंगी !


हमें आपका इंतज़ार रहेगा दोस्त ..................

----------


## komal sharma

............................

----------


## komal sharma

..................................

----------


## Jayeshh

कोमल जी लगे रहिये...........

----------


## komal sharma

.................................

----------


## komal sharma

.......................................

----------


## komal sharma

> कोमल जी लगे रहिये...........


आइये आपका इंतज़ार था ........................

----------


## komal sharma

....................................

----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## Teach Guru

अति सुँदर बहुत अच्छा प्रयास है।

----------


## komal sharma

> अति सुँदर बहुत अच्छा प्रयास है।


..................................

----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## Raja44

अच्छे हैँ अकीदत के फूल कोमल जी

----------


## Jayeshh

सुप्रभात.....नमस्कार  ....
कोमल जी... मान गए आपको.... मैं तो आपको वयस्क विभाग में ही देख रहा था....  लेकिन यहाँ आपने जो अकीदत के फूल चढ़ाएं है....बहुत काबिल-ऐ-तारीफ़ है.....

----------


## komal sharma

> अच्छे हैँ अकीदत के फूल कोमल जी

----------


## komal sharma

> सुप्रभात.....नमस्कार  ....
> कोमल जी... मान गए आपको.... मैं तो आपको वयस्क विभाग में ही देख रहा था....  लेकिन यहाँ आपने जो अकीदत के फूल चढ़ाएं है....बहुत काबिल-ऐ-तारीफ़ है.....


आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया दोस्त आपके शब्दों ने मुझे और हिम्मत दी है ................thxx

----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## nihaal

VERY NICE
WELL DONE
PRINCESS



> दोस्तों यह सूत्र मेरी और से से अकीदत के फूल है आपको पसंद आये तो दो शब्दों से जरुर इस सूत्र को नवाजें आपके दो शब्दों के इंतज़ार में आपकी दोस्त कोमल शर्मा .............................

----------


## nihaal

JAI HIND
U R A TRUE INDIAN



>

----------


## nihaal

U R TRUE INDIAN
IJAI HIND



>

----------


## komal sharma

> VERY NICE
> WELL DONE
> PRINCESS

----------


## komal sharma

> U R TRUE INDIAN
> IJAI HIND

----------


## dev b

अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बधाई .............

----------


## shashi009

बहुत ही काबिले तारीफ़ सूत्र बनाया है कोमल्जी आपने, सूत्रा को पूरा देखा है मेने, मन अभिभूत हो गया देख कर, बधाई और +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.

----------


## komal sharma

............................sorry.................  .....................

----------


## calvitf

इस अकीदत की माला मे एक फ़ूल मेरे द्वारा भी स्वीकार करे

----------


## MALLIKA

> 


बच्चो की फोटो पोस्ट करना मना है !

----------


## rajsun

प्रणाम कोमल जी , मैंने ये आपका पूरा सूत्र देखा बहुत ही काबिले तारीफ सूत्र है ,
वैसे तो आप के सभी सूत्र आईने की तरह साफ़ है ,मै तो एक ही चीज़ कहना चाहूँगा के 
u can never changed the past ,nor control the future ,
But u can changed mood of the day ..
By touching someones heart with your Devotional pictures.

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् कोमल जी .सभी सूत्र जारी रखना .

----------


## komal sharma

> JAI HIND
> U R A TRUE INDIAN

----------


## komal sharma

> बच्चो की फोटो पोस्ट करना मना है !


अच्छा जी नहीं करूंगी ओके अब तो खुश हो ना चलो अब हंसकर दिखाओ जरा .................

----------


## komal sharma

> बहुत ही काबिले तारीफ़ सूत्र बनाया है कोमल्जी आपने, सूत्रा को पूरा देखा है मेने, मन अभिभूत हो गया देख कर, बधाई और +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.


आपका सुनहेरे शब्दों में शुक्रिया दोस्त ...................

----------


## Jayeshh

> बच्चो की फोटो पोस्ट करना मना है !


नमस्कार मित्र....
बुरा मत मानना .... फोरम के नियम क्या है ये नहीं कहता.... लेकिन ये सामान्य विभाग है और धर्म का विभाग है.... बच्चो  का फोटो पोस्ट  करना व्यवहारिक रूप से गर्म मसाला विभाग में हितावह नहीं ... ये तो धर्म  से जुदा हुआ सूत्र है..... इसमें क्या हर्ज है.... क्या हम बच्चो को प्रेयर  करते हुए या सामान्य रूप से हँसते खेलते भी नहीं दिखा सकते यहाँ?

----------


## komal sharma

> प्रणाम कोमल जी , मैंने ये आपका पूरा सूत्र देखा बहुत ही काबिले तारीफ सूत्र है ,
> वैसे तो आप के सभी सूत्र आईने की तरह साफ़ है ,मै तो एक ही चीज़ कहना चाहूँगा के 
> u can never changed the past ,nor control the future ,
> But u can changed mood of the day ..
> By touching someones heart with your Devotional pictures.
> 
> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् कोमल जी .सभी सूत्र जारी रखना .


जिस अंदाज़ से आपने तारीफ की है बता नहीं सकती हूँ दिल को कितना सकुन मिला है दोस्त.आपके शब्दों ने मेरे दिल में जगह बना ली है.आज अहसास हुआ की मेरी मेहनत नाकामयाब नहीं हुई है  आपका बारम्बार शुक्रिया ...................

----------


## komal sharma

> इस अकीदत की माला मे एक फ़ूल मेरे द्वारा भी स्वीकार करे


शुक्रिया दोस्त आपका फूल हमें दिल से कबूल ................

----------


## komal sharma

> अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बधाई .............


.............................

----------


## komal sharma

> नमस्कार मित्र....
> बुरा मत मानना .... फोरम के नियम क्या है ये नहीं कहता.... लेकिन ये सामान्य विभाग है और धर्म का विभाग है.... बच्चो  का फोटो पोस्ट  करना व्यवहारिक रूप से गर्म मसाला विभाग में हितावह नहीं ... ये तो धर्म  से जुदा हुआ सूत्र है..... इसमें क्या हर्ज है.... क्या हम बच्चो को प्रेयर  करते हुए या सामान्य रूप से हँसते खेलते भी नहीं दिखा सकते यहाँ?


आपके मत से हम भी है सहमत .........................

----------


## man-vakil

*अज़ब सी दास्ताँ है मेरे यार की , ऐ दोस्तों,
मुरझाये फूलों से गुलिस्तान सजाए रखता,
रंग भरता कभी झूठे सच्चे उनमे खुशबू संग,
बीती यादों से अपने दिल को लगाए रखता,
मैं गर पूछूं उसकी इन नादानियों की वजह,
वो संगदिल हमसे से यूँ दुश्मनी लगाए रखता,
और गर ना पुछू इन अकीदों का कोई सबब,
तो बस मेरा यार खुद को युहीं जलाए रखता .....
==मन-वकील*

----------


## MALLIKA

> *अज़ब सी दास्ताँ है मेरे यार की , ऐ दोस्तों,
> मुरझाये फूलों से गुलिस्तान सजाए रखता,
> रंग भरता कभी झूठे सच्चे उनमे खुशबू संग,
> बीती यादों से अपने दिल को लगाए रखता,
> मैं गर पूछूं उसकी इन नादानियों की वजह,
> वो संगदिल हमसे से यूँ दुश्मनी लगाए रखता,
> और गर ना पुछू इन अकीदों का कोई सबब,
> तो बस मेरा यार खुद को युहीं जलाए रखता .....
> ==मन-वकील*


मित्र मन वकील जी कैसे है ?
आप दिनों बाद आपसे मुलाकात हो रही है !

----------


## man-vakil

*




 Originally Posted by MALLIKA


मित्र मन वकील जी कैसे है ?
आप दिनों बाद आपसे मुलाकात हो रही है !


मल्लिका-इ हुस्न ////आप कैसी है .....बन्दे का सलाम कबूल फरमाएं./...*

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## MALLIKA

> 


ये क्या हो रहा है !

----------


## komal sharma

> *अज़ब सी दास्ताँ है मेरे यार की , ऐ दोस्तों,
> मुरझाये फूलों से गुलिस्तान सजाए रखता,
> रंग भरता कभी झूठे सच्चे उनमे खुशबू संग,
> बीती यादों से अपने दिल को लगाए रखता,
> मैं गर पूछूं उसकी इन नादानियों की वजह,
> वो संगदिल हमसे से यूँ दुश्मनी लगाए रखता,
> और गर ना पुछू इन अकीदों का कोई सबब,
> तो बस मेरा यार खुद को युहीं जलाए रखता .....
> ==मन-वकील*


शुक्रिया दोस्त आपका आपने अपना कीमती वक्त सूत्र पर दिया इसके लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## komal sharma

> ये क्या हो रहा है !


[SIZE=3..................हाहा हाहा हीही हीही  ........................[/SIZE].

----------


## komal sharma

[QUOTE=Anu Oberoi;969049]हाहाहा हाहाहा होहोहो होहोहो हाहाहा दीदी यहाँ भी ........................

----------


## man-vakil

*चंद लम्हों में बीत जायेगी सभी फुर्सत की वो बिताई घड़ियाँ,
बस संग होगी तुम्हारी यादें, मेरी पेशानी पर बोसों की तरह*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*komal ji aapke dono sutro ke liye jo shabd kahnaa chaunga wo ye hai ki 
* Dipawali में है अली Ramzan में है राम 
इसीलिए तो है मेरा भारत महान

*is se uchit shabd mere ko nahi mile 

kabile taarif hai* 

 *
*

----------


## shrawan

कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## shrawan

कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## shrawan

कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## shrawan

कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## shrawan

कोमल जी आपका ये सूत्र  बहुत बहुत सुन्दर है आपको मेरी ढेर सारी शुभकामना

----------


## Jayeshh

सुप्रभात...............

----------


## komal sharma

???????????????????????
जो समझ गए वो ...............
जो ना समझे वो ................

----------


## komal sharma

dooooooooooooddddddddddddddmmmorninnnnnnnngggggggg  ggggaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllfffrrrieeee  eeeenddddddddddddd
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooooooooooooo  ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## man-vakil



----------


## man-vakil



----------


## faqfalls

ईश्वर और अल्लाह एक सामान हैं , इसका कोई प्रमाण नहीं है .लेकिन बाइबिल और कुरान की शिक्षा की तुलना करने पर यह बात पूरी तरह से सिद्ध हो जाती है कि बाइबिल का खुदा (God ) और कुरान का अल्लाह एक ही है .
मुस्लिम विद्वान् कहते हैं कि कुरान अल्लाह की किताब है ,जो अल्लाह ने अपने रसूल मुहम्मद के ऊपर नाजिल कि थी .लेकिन यदि हम कुरान और बाइबिल की शिक्षा और कहानियों को ध्यान से पढ़ें तो उनमे काफी समानता मिलती है .इस बात को सभी मानते हैं कि बाइबिल कुरान से काफी पुरानी है .बाइबिल के दो भाग हैं , पुराना नियम और नया नियम .पुराने नियम को यहूदी "तनख תנך" कहते हैं ,इसमे 39 किताबें शामिल हैं .पुराना नियम करीब 535 ई .पू में सकलित हो चूका था .और नए नियम में 27 किताबें शामिल हैं ,जो सन 66 संकलित हो चुकी थी .और यूरोप के अलावा अरब में भी प्रचलित थीं .इस्लाम के अनुसार पुराने नियम में तौरेत और जबूर आती हैं ,और नए नियम को इंजील कहा जाता है .अरब के लोग इन किताबों से अच्छी तरह परिचित थे .कुरान की पहली आयत सन 610 में उतरी थी ,और मुहम्मद की मौत सन 632 तक कुरान की आयतें उतरती ( बनती )रहीं .जिनका सन 644 में खलीफा उस्मान बिन अफ्फान ने संकलन किया था .
आज की कुरान में कोई मौलिकता (Originality ) नहीं दिखाई देती है ,सब बाइबिल से ली गयी हैं .यद्यपि किसी भाषा के टेक्स्ट को दूसरी भाषा में ज्यों का त्यों अनुवाद करना असंभव होता है ,लेकिन उनके भावार्थ में समानता दिखाई मिल जाती है . यही बात कुरान और बाइबिल के बारे में लागु होती है .दौनों के विचारों में असाधारण समानता से सिद्ध होता है ,कि मुहम्मद ने कुरान की रचना बाइबिल से प्रेरणा लेकर की थी .सिफ कुछ थोड़ी सी बातें ऐसी थी ,जो मुहम्मद ,और अरब लोगों से सम्बंधित है .यहाँ पर कुछ उदहारण दिए जा रहे हैं ,जिन से पता चलता है कुरान ऊपर से नहीं उतरी ,बल्कि नीचे ही बैठकर बाइबिल से मसाला लेकर बनायी होगी .और हमें कहना ही पड़ेगा "God और अल्लाह एक ही काम " क्यों ,आप ही  .देखिये 
 1-औरतों का हिस्सा पुरुषों से आधा होगा 
कुरान -"एक पुरुष का हिस्सा दो औरतों के हिस्से के बराबर होगा "सूरा -निसा 4 :11 
बाइबिल -यदि उनकी आयु 20 साल से अधि हो तो ,पुरुषों के लिए 20 शेकेल और औरतों के लिए 10 शेकेल ठहराए जाएँ " लैव्य व्यवस्था .27 :5 
2-माहवारी के समय औरतों से दूर रहो 
कुरान -"वह औरतों की माहवारी के बारे में पूछते हैं ,तो कह दो यह तो नापाकी है ,तो औरतों की माहवारी के समय उनसे अलग रहो "
सूरा -बकरा 2 :222 
बाइबिल -"जब कोई स्त्री ऋतुमती हो ,तो वह सात दिनों तक अशुद्ध मानी जाये .और जो कोई भी उसे छुए वह भी अशुद्ध माना जाये "
लैव्य व्यवस्था -15 :19 
3-औरतें खुद को छुपा कर रखें 
कुरान -"हे नबी ईमान वाली औरतों से कहदो कि जब वह घर से बहार निकलें तो ,अपने ऊपर चादर के पल्लू लटका लिया करें "
सूरा -अहजाब 33 :59 
बाइबिल -स्त्री के लिए उचित है कि वह आधीनता का चिन्ह ओढ़नी अपने सर पर रख कर बाहर निकलें " 1 कुरिन्थियों 11 :11 
4-अल्लाह गुमराह करता है 
कुरान -शैतान ने कहा ,हे रब जैसा तूने मुझे बहकाया है ,उसी तरह में छल करके लोगों को बहकाऊँगा " सूरा -अल हिज्र 15 :39 
"उन लोगों के दिलों में बीमारी थी ,अल्लाह ने उनकी बीमारी और बढा दी "सूरा -बकरा 2 :10 
बाइबिल -फिर खुदा ने उनकी आँखें अंधी और दिल कठोर बना दिए ,जिस से वह न तो आँखों से देख सकें और न मन से कुछ समझ सकें "
यूहन्ना -12 :40 
"यदि हमारी बुद्धि पर परदा पड़ा हुआ है ,तो यह खुदा के कारण ही है .और संसार के ईश्वर ने लोगों की बुद्धि को अँधा कर दिया है "
2 कुरिन्थियों 4 : 3 -4 
5 -विधर्मियों को क़त्ल कर दो 
कुरान -"और उनको जहाँ पाओ क़त्ल कर दो और घरों से निकाल दो "सूरा -बकरा 2 :191 
"काफिरों को जहाँ पाओ ,पकड़ो और उनका वध कर दो "सूरा -निसा 4 :89 
"मुशरिकों को जहाँ पाओ क़त्ल कर दो ,उन्हें पकड़ो ,उन्हें घेरो ,उनकी जगह में घात लगा कर बैठे रहो "सूरा -तौबा 9 :5 
बाइबिल -"अगर पृथ्वी के एक छोर से दूरारे छोर तक दूसरे देवताओं के मानने वाले हो ,तो भी उनकी बात नहीं मानो,और न उनपर तरस खाना .न उन पर दया दिखाना .औं न उनको शरण देना .बल्कि उनकी खोज करके उनकी घात अवश्य करना .और उनका पता करके उनका तलवार से वध कर देना "व्यवस्था विवरण -13 :6 से 13 
"जोभी यहोवा की शरण को स्वीकार नहीं करें ,उनको क़त्ल कर दो ,चाहे उनकी संख्या कम हो ,या अधिक .और चाहे वह पुरुष हों अथवा स्त्रियाँ हों " 2 इतिहास 15 :13 
6-विधर्मी नरक में जलेंगे 
कुरान -मुनाफिकों का ठिकाना जहन्नम है ,और वह बुरा ठिकाना है "सूरा -तौबा 9 :73 
"काफिरों और मुनाफिकों ठिकाना जहन्नम है ,जहाँ वह पहुँच जायेंगे " सूरा -अत तहरीम 66 :9 
बाइबिल -जो पुत्र को नहीं मानता,उस पर परमेश्वर का क्रोध बना रहेगा " यूहन्ना 3 :37 
"फिर उन लोगों से कहा जायेगा ,हे श्रापित लोगो हमारे सामने से निकलो ,और इस अनंत आग में प्रवेश करो ,जो शैतान और उसके साथियों के लिए तय्यार की गयी है " मत्ती -25 :41 
7-विधर्मियों से दोस्ती नहीं करो 
कुरान -ईमान वालों को चाहिए कि वे काफिरों को अपना संरक्षक और मित्र न बनायें ,और जो ऐसा करता है उसका अल्लाह से कोई नाता नहीं रहेगा "
 सूरा -आले इमरान 3 :28 
बाइबिल -अविश्वासियों के साथ बराबर का व्यवहार नहीं करो ,इसलिए यातो तुम उनके बीच से निकलो ,या उनको अपने बीच से निकाल डालो .अन्धकार और ज्योति का क्या सम्बन्ध है ." 2 कुरिन्थियों 6 :14 से 17 
8-कलमा की प्रेरणा भी बाइबिल से 
मुसलमानों का मूलमंत्र या कलमा दो भागों से बना हुआ है जो इस प्रकार है" لَآ اِلٰهَ اِلَّا اللّٰهُ مُحَمَّدٌ رَّسُوْلُ اللّٰهِؕ "
 "ला इलाह इल्लल्लाह -मुहम्मदुर्रसूलुल  लाह "अर्थात नहीं हैं कोई इलाह मगर अल्लाह ,और मुहम्मद अल्लाह का रसूल है .कलामे दूसरा भाग मुहम्मद ने खुद जोड़ लिया था .जबकि पहला भाग बाइबिल में काफी पहले से मौजूद था .यहाँ पर मूल हिब्रू के साथ अरबी और अंगरेजी भी दिए जा रहे हैं .
Hear, O Israel,  the LORD our God— the LORD is ONE  -Deuteronium 6:4
"اسمع يا إسرائيل ، الرب إلهنا، رب واحد "
""शेमा इस्रायेल यहोवा इलोहेनु अदोनाय इहद "
"שְׁמַע, יִשְׂרָאֵל: יְהוָה אֱלֹהֵינוּ, יְהוָה אֶחָד "


He is the God , and there is no other god beside him.
"" हू एलोहीम व् लो इलोही लिदो "
"انه هو الله ، وليس هناك إله غيره بجانبه."
הוא האלוהים של כל בשר, ואין אלוהים לידו 
http://www.nabion.org/html/the_shema
इन सभी प्रमाणों से साफ सिद्ध हो जाता है कि मुहम्मद को कुरान बनाने कि प्रेरणा बाइबिल से मिली थी .बाकि बातें उसने अपनी तरफ से जोड़ दी थीं .क्योंकि दौनों में एक जैसी बातें दी गयी हैं .केवल इतना अंतर है कि यहूदी ऐसी अमानवीय बातों पर न तो अमल करते हैं और न दूसरों को मानने पर मजबूर करते हैं .इन थोड़े से यहूदियों ने हजारों अविष्कार किये है ,जिन से विश्व के सभी लोगों को लाभ हो रहा है .लेकिन दूसरी तरफ इतने मुसलमान हैं ,जो कुरान की इसी शिक्षा का पालन करते हुए विश्व का नाश करने पर तुले हुए है .इसी तरह मुट्ठी बार पारसियों ने देश की उन्नति के लिए जो किया है उसे सब जानते हैं .
अगर  बाइबिल की बुरी बातें छोड़ कर अच्छी बातें कुरान में लिख देता तो विश्व में सचमुच .शान्ति हो गयी होती 
नक़ल के साथ अकल होना भी जरुरी  है 


http://dwindlinginunbelief.blogspot....ran-agree.html

----------


## komal sharma

दोस्त आप मेरे सूत्र पर आये आपका इस्तकबाल है.और आपने अपने विचार यहाँ लिखे आपके विचार मैंने बड़ी गंभीरता से पढ़े.आपके विचारों की मै दिल से कद्र करतीं हूँ.मुझे ख़ुशी हुई की आपने यहाँ मेरे सूत्र को इस लायक समझा.आपका शुक्रिया दोस्त.लकिन मै आपके विचारों से सहमत तो हूँ लकिन आपके सभी विचारों से सहमत नहीं हूँ.क्योंकि मेरी काफी फ्रेंड मुस्लिम है और इस्लाम मजहब को मैने काफी नजदीक से देखा और काफी गहराई तक जाकर तस्दीक (मालूमात)किया आपकी काफी बातें सहीं हो सकती है लकिन सभी बातें बिलकुल सहीं है ऐसा नहीं है दोस्त.क्योंकि यह मुद्दा दो भिन्न भिन्न धर्मों से जुड़ा हुआ है.और बहुत ही संवेदनशील है.इसलिए बिना पूरी जानकारी के इस बसह को बढ़ाना सही नहीं नहीं.आप इस्लाम मजहब के बारे में शायद काफी जानकारी रखतें हो.लकिन मै खुद को इस काबिल नहीं समझती हूँ.और जब तक दोनों धर्मों के पूर्ण रूप से जमझदर (विद्वान्)व्यक्ति ना हो तो इस परकार की बहस करके या बातें करके वातावरण को सिर्फ गर्म ही करना है जिसका अंजाम हम सब दोस्तों के अच्छे तालमेल को ख़राब भी कर सकता है. मुझे ख़ुशी होगी अगर दोनों धर्मो के जानकर व्यक्ति इस बारे में हमें सही स्टिक जानकारी दें///
कुछ गलत लिखा हो या आपके दिल को मेरी किसी बात से ठेश लगी हो तो नादान समझकर माफ़ कर देना दोस्त.
इस विषय पर आप सब दोस्तों की राय के इंतज़ार में आपकी दोस्त कोमल शर्मा ....................

----------


## calvitf

> ईश्वर और अल्लाह एक सामान हैं , इसका कोई प्रमाण नहीं है .लेकिन बाइबिल और कुरान की शिक्षा की तुलना करने पर यह बात पूरी तरह से सिद्ध हो जाती है कि बाइबिल का खुदा (God ) और कुरान का अल्लाह एक ही है .
> मुस्लिम विद्वान् कहते हैं कि कुरान अल्लाह की किताब है ,जो अल्लाह ने अपने रसूल मुहम्मद के ऊपर नाजिल कि थी .लेकिन यदि हम कुरान और बाइबिल की शिक्षा और कहानियों को ध्यान से पढ़ें तो उनमे काफी समानता मिलती है .इस बात को सभी मानते हैं कि बाइबिल कुरान से काफी पुरानी है .बाइबिल के दो भाग हैं , पुराना नियम और नया नियम .पुराने नियम को यहूदी "तनख תנך" कहते हैं ,इसमे 39 किताबें शामिल हैं .पुराना नियम करीब 535 ई .पू में सकलित हो चूका था .और नए नियम में 27 किताबें शामिल हैं ,जो सन 66 संकलित हो चुकी थी .और यूरोप के अलावा अरब में भी प्रचलित थीं .इस्लाम के अनुसार पुराने नियम में तौरेत और जबूर आती हैं ,और नए नियम को इंजील कहा जाता है .अरब के लोग इन किताबों से अच्छी तरह परिचित थे .कुरान की पहली आयत सन 610 में उतरी थी ,और मुहम्मद की मौत सन 632 तक कुरान की आयतें उतरती ( बनती )रहीं .जिनका सन 644 में खलीफा उस्मान बिन अफ्फान ने संकलन किया था .
> आज की कुरान में कोई मौलिकता (Originality ) नहीं दिखाई देती है ,सब बाइबिल से ली गयी हैं .यद्यपि किसी भाषा के टेक्स्ट को दूसरी भाषा में ज्यों का त्यों अनुवाद करना असंभव होता है ,लेकिन उनके भावार्थ में समानता दिखाई मिल जाती है . यही बात कुरान और बाइबिल के बारे में लागु होती है .दौनों के विचारों में असाधारण समानता से सिद्ध होता है ,कि मुहम्मद ने कुरान की रचना बाइबिल से प्रेरणा लेकर की थी .सिफ कुछ थोड़ी सी बातें ऐसी थी ,जो मुहम्मद ,और अरब लोगों से सम्बंधित है .यहाँ पर कुछ उदहारण दिए जा रहे हैं ,जिन से पता चलता है कुरान ऊपर से नहीं उतरी ,बल्कि नीचे ही बैठकर बाइबिल से मसाला लेकर बनायी होगी .और हमें कहना ही पड़ेगा "God और अल्लाह एक ही काम " क्यों ,आप ही .देखिये 
> 1-औरतों का हिस्सा पुरुषों से आधा होगा 
> कुरान -"एक पुरुष का हिस्सा दो औरतों के हिस्से के बराबर होगा "सूरा -निसा 4 :11 
> बाइबिल -यदि उनकी आयु 20 साल से अधि हो तो ,पुरुषों के लिए 20 शेकेल और औरतों के लिए 10 शेकेल ठहराए जाएँ " लैव्य व्यवस्था .27 :5 
> 2-माहवारी के समय औरतों से दूर रहो 
> कुरान -"वह औरतों की माहवारी के बारे में पूछते हैं ,तो कह दो यह तो नापाकी है ,तो औरतों की माहवारी के समय उनसे अलग रहो "
> सूरा -बकरा 2 :222 
> ...


रमज़ान के आमद का चाँद

----------


## calvitf

क़ुद्स दिवस के अवसर पर

----------


## Jayeshh

komal जी.... नमस्कार....
मित्र फकफाल्स ने भले ही जानकारी हेतु यहाँ पोस्टिंग की है.... लेकिन यह  जानकारी १००% सच है ये कोई नहीं कह सकता.... मित्र का उद्देश सभी के साथ  कुछ बांटने का है..... कृपया दुसरे सदस्यों से मेरा नम्र निवेदन है की इस  पर ज्यादा बहस मत करें.... और खामख्वाह विवाद ना करें.....

----------


## King_khan

"मक्का मस्जिद" हैदराबाद का एक चित्र मेरे मोबाइल कैमरे द्वारा लिया गया |

----------


## King_khan

कोमल जी , इस सूत्र के विषयानुसार चित्र ही प्रस्तुत करें तो आपकी बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी |

----------


## Lovli

*कोमल दी  आपने* *बहुत ही काबिले तारीफ़ सूत्र बनाया है, सूत्र को  देखकर  मेरा मन अभिभूत हो गया ,  बधाई और +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.
इस अकीदत की फ़ूल मे एक फ़ूल मेरे द्वारा भी स्वीकार करे 
**
*

----------


## Lovli

*कोमल दी  ये फुल आपके अच्छे सूत्र  के निर्माण के लिए ....................
**
*

----------


## komal sharma

[QUOTE=Lovli;984529]*कोमल दी  आपने* *बहुत ही काबिले तारीफ़ सूत्र बनाया है, सूत्र को  देखकर  मेरा मन अभिभूत हो गया ,  बधाई और +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.
इस अकीदत की फ़ूल मे एक फ़ूल मेरे द्वारा भी स्वीकार करे 
**
*आपके फूल हमें दिल से कबूल शुक्रिया .....................

----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## calvitf

हे भगवान नेक बँदो को सलामत रखे …………

----------


## rajsun

> हे भगवान नेक बँदो को सलामत रखे …………


इट्स हेपन ओनली इन इंडिया .....


 Dipawali में है अली Ramzan में है राम 
इसीलिए तो है मेरा भारत महान

----------


## komal sharma



----------


## man-vakil



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma



----------


## komal sharma

अगर ईमान सलामत है.तो मन मैला नहीं होता 
जो देतें है सदका.उनका धन मैला नहीं होता 
जिनको याद है जबानी.आयत कुरआन की 
उनकी लहद मैली नहीं होती.उनका कफन मैला नहीं होता 
जो बना लेते है किरदार अपना.शीशे की तरह
उनका बदन मैला नहीं होता.उनका पैराहन मैला नहीं होता

----------


## komal sharma

मेरे मौला तू बस एक काम कर दे 
हर एक सू अमन के मंज़र आम कर दे 
या इलाही मेरी दुआओं में ये असर कर दे 
मै जिसको चाहूँ तू उसे मेरे नाम कर दे 
मै एक बार नज़र भरकर देख लूँ तैबा 
फिर चाहे तो तू मुझे बेनज़र कर दे

----------


## Shri Vijay

आमीन, इतने सुंदर सूत्र एवं कोमल के इतने नाजुक फूलो के लिए धन्यवाद अगर इन चित्रों का थोड़ासा परिचय भी देती  तो सोने पे सुहागा सिद्ध होता  | + रेपो

----------


## Shri Vijay

उठ बांध कमर क्या डरता हें ,फिर देख खुदा क्या करता हैं |

----------


## Shri Vijay

कोमल जी काफी समय से सूत्र की गति रुकी हुई हैं, आपसे नम्रनिवेदन हैं की सूत्र को गतिमान करे

----------

